# Check out what just walked across my front yard!



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

An entire rafter of turkeys - about 10 of them in all! How many more days until Thanksgiving?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I have been entertained by the whole mating scene in my 'front yard' . . . . .

That is really something how 'he' walks all over her back getting even further 'submission' from her.
And watching him plume up (is that the term) just 30 feet from me . . .wow..........

tip the hat to Ma Nature doing her thing..............


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Theres lots of turkeys around here to.Saw about twenty Saturday morn in a nearby field.CF,that pine in the top picture, looks like a bear has been scratch marking it,or hunting for grubs.That is If you have not been shooting it, lol.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Making me hungry just thinking about nice fresh turkey.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Went turkey hunting last May saw several in a couple flocks, nothing that close......was in Pa for Spring Gobbler........


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Our Season opens next month could use couple of them Jakes.

big rockpile


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

First day of my school bus route this morning and I saw one turkey, 2 rabbits, and 6 doe deer. The most enjoyable part of driving a school bus is all the wildlife you get to see.


----------



## old school (Aug 26, 2012)

Oldcountryboy said:


> First day of my school bus route this morning and I saw one turkey, 2 rabbits, and 6 doe deer. The most enjoyable part of driving a school bus is all the wildlife you get to see.


I thought this was the beginning of a good joke.


----------

